# Social Contacts in Lucca?



## John&Judy (Dec 25, 2011)

My wife and I, both 60ish, will be staying a few weeks near Bagni di Lucca during April. We may move to Italy next year and would like to know if there are any English speaking expats in the area and where they socialize. Is there an American/Brit/Aussie "hang-out" of any sort in the area?


----------



## roysteve (Jan 3, 2012)

I would like to know the same, Will be in Lucca in March looking at apartments.


----------



## John&Judy (Dec 25, 2011)

*Moving to Lucca*



roysteve said:


> I would like to know the same, Will be in Lucca in March looking at apartments.


Small world. We will be spending nearly a month from late March to mid-April near Lucca. We are thinking of re-locating to the area and will be trying to evaluate the feasibility of moving ourselves and our business. We've been to the area before but need to learn a lot more.

What is your experience? Would you have an interest in swapping information? Feel free to call. 

John 843 290-3388


----------



## roysteve (Jan 3, 2012)

John&Judy said:


> Small world. We will be spending nearly a month from late March to mid-April near Lucca. We are thinking of re-locating to the area and will be trying to evaluate the feasibility of moving ourselves and our business. We've been to the area before but need to learn a lot more.
> 
> What is your experience? Would you have an interest in swapping information? Feel free to call.
> 
> John 843 290-3388


We have been to Lucca a few times and spent two days looking at apartments inside the wall in September. We suffered a little sticker shock so I plan to look both inside and nearby in March. Will call.


----------



## Jim and Judy (Jan 24, 2012)

John&Judy said:


> Small world. We will be spending nearly a month from late March to mid-April near Lucca. We are thinking of re-locating to the area and will be trying to evaluate the feasibility of moving ourselves and our business. We've been to the area before but need to learn a lot more.
> 
> What is your experience? Would you have an interest in swapping information? Feel free to call.
> 
> John 843 290-3388


We are new to this forum and not active bloggers, but we also are going to Lucca in March to look to buy an apartment and was taken aback by this thread. We have traveled to Lucca many times and it is our favorite town in Italy.

Our plan is to spend about 6 months a year in Lucca. We would like to arrange for a 50% fractional interest in a property with an other couple to reduce costs and avoid the trouble of rentals. Is this a totally unrealistic idea?


----------



## John&Judy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jim and Judy said:


> We are new to this forum and not active bloggers, but we also are going to Lucca in March to look to buy an apartment and was taken aback by this thread. We have traveled to Lucca many times and it is our favorite town in Italy.
> 
> Our plan is to spend about 6 months a year in Lucca. We would like to arrange for a 50% fractional interest in a property with an other couple to reduce costs and avoid the trouble of rentals. Is this a totally unrealistic idea?


Dear Jim & Judy:

We are still in a preliminary evalustion stage and would probably prefer to rent for some time if we decide to return after this March/April trip when we will actually be staying near Bagni di Lucca. Since you have spent more time in Lucca than we have, can you suggest any places where we might run into American or Brit expats? Or would you like to arrange to meet some afternoon for a drink somewhere in Lucca?

John & Judy


----------



## Jim and Judy (Jan 24, 2012)

John&Judy said:


> Dear Jim & Judy:
> 
> We are still in a preliminary evalustion stage and would probably prefer to rent for some time if we decide to return after this March/April trip when we will actually be staying near Bagni di Lucca. Since you have spent more time in Lucca than we have, can you suggest any places where we might run into American or Brit expats? Or would you like to arrange to meet some afternoon for a drink somewhere in Lucca?
> 
> John & Judy


John & Judy:

Thanks for the quick reply. At this point, we cannot help with the expat connections as our prior visits were focused on sightseeing and travel throughout Italy. Hopefully, if we get a place in Italy we can build expat relationships.

We would enjoy meeting you for drinks/small plates some afternoon, how does 3/21-24 fit your plans? Stella Polare Bar on Vittorio Veneto just off Piazza Napoleone or Vinarkia Wine Shop (focus on wine tasting) Via Filllungo 188 are places we enjoy. Let us know date and time and we can lock it in.


----------



## John&Judy (Dec 25, 2011)

Dear Jim & Judy:

We will arrive in the Lucca area on 3/26 and stay until 4/17 so your dates do not work. Can we meet later in March or early April? either way, we'll certainly check out the Stella Polare.

John & Judy



Jim and Judy said:


> John & Judy:
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. At this point, we cannot help with the expat connections as our prior visits were focused on sightseeing and travel throughout Italy. Hopefully, if we get a place in Italy we can build expat relationships.
> 
> We would enjoy meeting you for drinks/small plates some afternoon, how does 3/21-24 fit your plans? Stella Polare Bar on Vittorio Veneto just off Piazza Napoleone or Vinarkia Wine Shop (focus on wine tasting) Via Filllungo 188 are places we enjoy. Let us know date and time and we can lock it in.


----------



## Jim and Judy (Jan 24, 2012)

John&Judy said:


> Dear Jim & Judy:
> 
> We will arrive in the Lucca area on 3/26 and stay until 4/17 so your dates do not work. Can we meet later in March or early April? either way, we'll certainly check out the Stella Polare.
> 
> John & Judy


John & Judy

We can meet on 3/28 or 3/29. What about 3/28th at 4pm or so at Stella Polare Bar?

Jim and Judy


----------

